# FYI---warning about WALMART MEDICINE



## rubia

Just an FYI---I heard from a veterinarian that there is a very inexpensive heartworm medicine at Walmart which has no guarantee of working and does not have accurately measured active ingredients in it. It is for the prescription heartworm medicine. This would be for a preventive tablet, if people give this medicine their dogs are most likely NOT getting any protection from heartworm. I thought that I'd pass this along because I know a few people here have mentioned shopping for pet things at a Walmart.


----------



## ~LS~

I don't trust any of the store bought preventatives. You vet was probably talking about Hartz, could that be?


----------



## flippedstars

I've actually done research on the product.

Your vet is trying to fool you because THEY lose inventory. 

The medication is IDENTICAL to Heartguard in every way. 

It is PERFECTLY SAFE.


The medication however will not pay to treat your dog's heartworm if they get it. Heartguard claims they will if you can PROVE you administered the medicine correctly. How ya gonna prove THAT?


----------



## flippedstars

It is called Pet Trust and here is their website...

PetTrust Plus

You need a prescription for it/blood test, just like Heartguard.

We have our big dog on it. Our vet was difficult about it at first but when she realized it would cost us less than half of what she charges, she couldn't argue that. She spoke with the company; it is identical.



How it Compares--

PetTrust™ Plus (ivermectin/pyrantel) contains the exact same active ingredients, in the exact same concentrations, as HEARTGARD® Plus (ivermectin/pyrantel). When administered monthly as directed, it protects your dog just as well against serious parasites like heartworms (Dirofilaria immitis), roundworms/ascarids (Toxocara canis, Toxascaris leonina) and hookworms (Ancylostoma caninum, Ancylostoma braziliense, Uncinaria stenocephala).


Costs significantly less.

PetTrust Plus is a generic version of HEARTGARD Plus. It costs up to 50% less and is sold conveniently in the pharmacy section of select retail pharmacies. We’ve made PetTrust Plus more affordable and easier for pet owners to buy so fewer pets will suffer from heartworms and intestinal parasites.


----------



## ~LS~

Sorry Rubia, I didn't notice you mentioned "prescription" heatworm meds. I'm not aware, did not even know Walmart carries such things. I guess they really do have everything.


----------



## flippedstars

LS - they just started, and I, as a multiple pet owner, am certainly thankful they did! Our big dog needs the 51-100 lb tablets plus the 2-25 lb tablets every month. And she will eventually need the 26-50 lb tablet in place of that one. 

A lot of vets are mad because they get a lot of income from the HW meds. Walmart still requires a prescription which means a visit to your vet and a blood test, but they lose the revenue from selling you the HW meds there at their office.

The walmart stuff is still ridiculously expensive for what is in the product but it at least is about half the price.


----------



## ~LS~

I'm about to leave for the vet's office as we speak, we have an appointment at 4pm, 
I'll ask him just out of curiosity, see what he thinks. He is usually very open minded 
and helpful, so I'm really interested to hear his opinion. Better write down the name so I don't forget!


----------



## flippedstars

My vet hadn't heard of it so be sure to bring the website link  It is brand new as of this spring.


----------



## ~LS~

Well we are back. I asked him, and sorry if it's not in too much detail, because
my head is full of nonsense right now, but from what I understood, he basically
said that both Pet Trust and Heartguard are no good and are very old school. He
said most vets do not sell products with the pyrantel molecule because it does
not get rid of worms 100%, and nowadays there are much more successful
treatments such as Drontal(I think, can't recall exactly) for example. This is all
of the top of my head, we talked about so many things that it's tough to
remember exactly everything, but basically this is his opinion. Hope that helps. I
mind as well share good news, we just did the heartworm tests and came out
negative.


----------



## Tiny

I wonder how much it is for our little ones, the link didnt show the prices are. I think im gonna give this a try, a poor student like me cant afford things like sentinental or revolution.


----------



## flippedstars

Its $40 per year/$20 per six months for a chi sized dog


----------



## lynx8456

Thanks for all the info because I saw this in my Walmart and was interested in it for our dogs. I already picked up the heartguard (all I have ever used) and will be sticking with that.


----------



## rubia

flippedstars said:


> I've actually done research on the product.
> 
> Your vet is trying to fool you because THEY lose inventory.
> 
> The medication is IDENTICAL to Heartguard in every way.
> 
> It is PERFECTLY SAFE.
> 
> 
> The medication however will not pay to treat your dog's heartworm if they get it. Heartguard claims they will if you can PROVE you administered the medicine correctly. How ya gonna prove THAT?


I don't think so...I do not get my heartworm preventive from her or her pharmacy---she knows that I have another pharmacy get her okay/script via fax because I get better price else where. She is fine with that. We were discussing things that don't work, etc. From what I found out it may be safe just not effective.


----------

